# Is it worth keeping my 240SX with costly repairs?



## DianaR (May 26, 2005)

Hey! I have a 1990 240SX that I bought from a previous owner 3.5 years ago who took meticulous care of the car. However, I am finally starting to have major problems. My regular mechanic says it has to have a new water pump, radiator and thermostat at a minimum, and should have the clutch replaced and a bad head gasket replaced. The labor and parts for the first two items are $750; clutch about $600, and I probably do not want to know how much for the gasket. 

What do you guys think? Is the car worth it? It has about 170-180K miles on it. The odometer only works sporadically; could have more.

Thanks!


----------



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

DianaR said:


> Hey! I have a 1990 240SX that I bought from a previous owner 3.5 years ago who took meticulous care of the car. However, I am finally starting to have major problems. My regular mechanic says it has to have a new water pump, radiator and thermostat at a minimum, and should have the clutch replaced and a bad head gasket replaced. The labor and parts for the first two items are $750; clutch about $600, and I probably do not want to know how much for the gasket.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is the car worth it? It has about 170-180K miles on it. The odometer only works sporadically; could have more.
> 
> Thanks!


If it has a great body, you can sell it for at least $500. If I had extra cash, I would make an offer. Someone will love to have it for a project car. They will spend afew thousand on an engine swap, another couple thousand here and there, and for $6-8k they will have a very fast car.

For the cost of those repairs (head gasket will cost +-$900) you can find another stock 240sx in good condition. Water pump, radiator, thermostat arent a big deal. Head gasket is a big deal, get a second opinion from a mechanic someone you know trusts. A lot of times a mechanic will tell you head gasket to squeeze lots of money out of you.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

313ryans said:


> If it has a great body, you can sell it for at least $500. If I had extra cash, I would make an offer. Someone will love to have it for a project car. They will spend afew thousand on an engine swap, another couple thousand here and there, and for $6-8k they will have a very fast car.
> 
> For the cost of those repairs (head gasket will cost +-$900) you can find another stock 240sx in good condition. Water pump, radiator, thermostat arent a big deal. Head gasket is a big deal, get a second opinion from a mechanic someone you know trusts. A lot of times a mechanic will tell you head gasket to squeeze lots of money out of you.


Water pump is easy, so is thermostat. I dont really see a need for a new radiator,so thats a big flag as far as trustworthiness of the mechanic.
Do the HG asap.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Clutch shouldnt cost that much and the radiator you can swap out for either a second hand one (get it tested) or a reconditioned one. No point buying new.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

DianaR said:


> Hey! I have a 1990 240SX that I bought from a previous owner 3.5 years ago who took meticulous care of the car. However, I am finally starting to have major problems. My regular mechanic says it has to have a new water pump, radiator and thermostat at a minimum, and should have the clutch replaced and a bad head gasket replaced. The labor and parts for the first two items are $750; clutch about $600, and I probably do not want to know how much for the gasket.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is the car worth it? It has about 170-180K miles on it. The odometer only works sporadically; could have more.
> 
> Thanks!


I will buy that car if you want. need a parts car!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> I will buy that car if you want. need a parts car!


240's are not meant to be parts cars! Blasphemy!


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> 240's are not meant to be parts cars! Blasphemy!


Tell that to the 3 I already cut up


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

kane2g said:


> Tell that to the 3 I already cut up


:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: 
the silvia surgeon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> 240's are not meant to be parts cars! Blasphemy!


Lmao.... Lets keep our cool here , sorry for that post lol, If the car is in good enough condition I will probably drop some more money into it and simply restore it, but if its FUBAR I will have to part it out, It al depends on what DianaR wants to do with it. if the chasis is in better condition than mine then I might just change all my parts over to it.....oh yeah and by the way, what color is it?


----------



## Suicide.Veteran (Jul 29, 2005)

> 240's are not meant to be parts cars! Blasphemy!


alot of us have 240's cuz they were parts cars at first. 
Oh and YES it's worth it, but the engine isn't, its crap. Rip it and drop sumthin else in.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Suicide.Veteran said:


> alot of us have 240's cuz they were parts cars at first.
> Oh and YES it's worth it, but the engine isn't, its crap. Rip it and drop sumthin else in.


yaaaaa
go SR so ill be more unique when i do the RB


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

DianaR said:


> Hey! I have a 1990 240SX that I bought from a previous owner 3.5 years ago who took meticulous care of the car. However, I am finally starting to have major problems. My regular mechanic says it has to have a new water pump, radiator and thermostat at a minimum, and should have the clutch replaced and a bad head gasket replaced. The labor and parts for the first two items are $750; clutch about $600, and I probably do not want to know how much for the gasket.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is the car worth it? It has about 170-180K miles on it. The odometer only works sporadically; could have more.
> 
> Thanks!


I would be extremely concerned if someone told me he wanted $750 for a stupid waterpump and thermostat. Are you overheating? What kind of symptoms does your car have that makes him think this is necessary, besides his pocket book getting fatter?

Is there coolant in your oil? How did he decide your headgasket is bad?


----------



## Suicide.Veteran (Jul 29, 2005)

> yaaaaa
> go SR so ill be more unique when i do the RB


w00t yeah RB20DET cheap easy fast!


----------



## DianaR (May 26, 2005)

*Hey! Here's the low down.*

Okay, our mechanic is honest and we have used their shop for years - not a problem there. The radiator *does* have small leaks. It started with minor leaking a couple of weeks ago before the water pump problem. They did a block test and found the blown head gasket. I believe they suspected something, based on what was in the radiator's coolant. 

We just went to pick it up at their shop, which is about four miles away, and the car finally would not shift at all, so the tow truck is bringing it home.

The body is in very good condition; like I said, meticulously maintained. It has a sunroof and a spoiler and except for a small area of oxidation on the sunroof, the paint job [shiny black] still looks great when waxed. There is also a very small, almost unnoticeable area on the tip of the right rear bumper that has a paint crack.

The car does not look anywhere near 15 years old, and people have pulled up next to us and said, "Hey! Is that a 240!?" I suspect the previous owner may have had it painted, and I don't believe it's ever been in an accident. He traded it in begrudgingly on a brand new Subaru around 140K miles. The Suburu dealership did a three-page, very detailed mechanical write-up on the car and the only item noted at that time was a small hole in the muffler. We actually kept it this way because we liked the sound.  Even the engine had been cleaned when we bought it for cash for $3,900.

It's been a very dependable and good car for us, especially hubby who drives it to work. The fuel pump was replaced in January and we have all of our maintenance records on it which has been little because it has been such a great car.

On the interior, there is a problem with the driver's seat in that it doesn't stay up-right. Hubby just hasn't had a chance to get it fixed.

I believe the chassis is in good condition, too.

It would be a great project car for anyone who's interested. You can send us an e-mail at [email protected]. We live in Brandon, Florida.

Thanks everyone for your feedback!


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes it is worth it , what are you crazy ? :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

kane2g said:


> Tell that to the 3 I already cut up



You're an ass


----------

